#ubuntu-ie 2011-08-29
<airurando> morning
<tdr112> morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<slashtom> good morning
<ebel> morning
<czajkowski> hows ye
<slashtom> grand, how's limerick?
<czajkowski> sunny today
<czajkowski> :)
<tdr112> hey ebel i have a bash question for you if your around
<ebel> ask away
<tdr112> how would i add an "Are you sure Y/N" to a script
<tdr112> Echo the message
<tdr112> and then what
<tdr112> a while loop to wait for keyboard
<ebel> read
<ebel> bash has a builtin command called "read" that reads input from a user and then stores it in a variable
<tdr112> so echo , read , then an if
<czajkowski> 21:02 < czajkowski> My talk from Oggcamp and slides with the video are now up http://cypher.skynet.ie/oggcamp/ http://blip.tv/episode/5492176
<ebel> "man read" does not do what you want, but "man bash" has the builtin command towards the bottom that include 'read'
<czajkowski> 21:02 < czajkowski> http://blip.tv/file/get/Oggcamp-LifeOutsideOfIRC453.mov
<czajkowski> 21:02 < czajkowski> http://blip.tv/file/get/Oggcamp-LifeOutsideOfIRC602.m4v
<tdr112> czajkowski: i have it downloaded to my phone i will play it on the bus home tonight
<ebel> tdr112: yep, each,read, then if
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> gah what is 6am PDT
<tdr112> thanks ebel
<czajkowski> timezones!!!!!!
<ebel> ha!
<ebel> PDT usually means "pacific daylight time" I think
<ebel> which is california time
<ebel> http://www.worldtimebuddy.com/
<czajkowski> you'd think thye'd use UTC
<czajkowski> grrrr
<ebel> 6am pacific daylight time is about 2pm dublin time
<czajkowski> okie dokie
<czajkowski> tank goo
<ebel> (assuming your dealing with californians)
<czajkowski> I am
<ebel> (since PDT miiiiight mean something else and you might get stung :) )
<czajkowski> :p
<ebel> IST can mean Irish Standard Time, Iran Standard Time, India Standard Time, etc. so can confusing :P
<ebel> Though, is the USA on daylight savings time?
<slashtom> PDT is also a "Potentially Dangerous Taxpayer, an American taxpayer that has demonstrated a capacity for violence against the IRS"
<slashtom> according to wikipedia
<ebel> They might be just saying "PDT" out of habit (like the way some people here say GMT all year round)
<ebel> Best to ask the date of the event aswell, and the city. e.g. "this thingie will be happening at X o'clock California time, on 29th of August 2011"
<ebel> then use something like this http://timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedform.html?p1=137 to figure out what time that is for Dublin :)
<ebel> Aren't timezones fun? :P
<czajkowski>  nope
<czajkowski> job interview at 2 so
<slashtom> good luck
<slashtom> what's the job?
<czajkowski> a mozilla role
<czajkowski> community engagement coordinator
<ebel> http://www.tog.ie/2011/08/ubuntu-global-jam-2/
<tdr112> we have 3 locations for the bugjam this year
<airurando> That's great.  The three Global Jam events have been confirmed and are all up on the LoCo Directory.
<airurando> here's hoping Saturday goes well
<shanem> 11.10 is on alpha 3 now?
<czajkowski> think so
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<czajkowski> it's there for all to see
<shanem> czajkowski: Yeah I saw that, just wanted to confirm with someone else :)
<czajkowski> ah ok
<czajkowski> thta's the offical release schedule so best to always look there
<czajkowski> it's ridgid
#ubuntu-ie 2011-08-30
<AlanBell> hi all, anyone from the North in here?
<moylan> can't think of anyone in the room off hand who is from the north.  could be wrong though.
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> none irc AlanBell
<czajkowski> and the ones who are on the list are rather quiet
<czajkowski> whats up
<czajkowski> moylan: join #RWCRants for rugby cup rantings
<AlanBell> we have nobody in NI on the UK map, thought there might be someone hiding in here
<czajkowski> well maybe they consider themselves a -ie
<czajkowski> it's a touchy subject I suspect
<AlanBell> and we are arranging a UK pub crawl, so figured we should visit all the corners
<czajkowski> :)
<moylan> czajkowski: don't follow rugby. i know, i know, i should.  makes your passionate twitterings all the more fun when a game is on! :-D
<czajkowski> hehe
<moylan> got your red lemonade all packed for the uk?
<czajkowski> not checking in luggage
<czajkowski> have my 6 packets of bacon
<czajkowski> and black and white pudding
<czajkowski> will get taytos at airport
<czajkowski> unless they sell red lemonade there
<moylan> ah pudding.  loves me a piece of white pudding on bread with a sausage, egg and a splash of ketchup!
<czajkowski> only white for me
<AlanBell> white pudding is teh awesome
<czajkowski> got me galtee bacon
<czajkowski> and clonakilty pudding
<moylan> you just can never ever ever watch how it is made! :-)
<czajkowski> shhhh
<czajkowski> lalalalalal
<czajkowski> dont want to know
<AlanBell> and mcCamridges brown bread
<AlanBell> and burren smokery salmon
<czajkowski> hmm yes may bring back some brown bread
<moylan> travelling to the uk with pork products.  really reminds me of the 70s for some reason.  lots of my family went with half a pig in their luggage.
<czajkowski> yeah my dad was saying I cant bring it over
<czajkowski> trust me
<czajkowski> I'M BRINGING IT OVER
<AlanBell> signs up in Shannon saying it is totally cool to take pork anywhere but the US
<czajkowski> grand job
<AlanBell> they sell raw bacon in departures
<moylan> can't believe in the 21st century you can't get an irish sausage or piece of pudding in the uk.  there is a definite market for it!
<czajkowski> richmond saussages
<czajkowski> but so doesn't cound
<czajkowski> *count
<AlanBell> we have them, I don't rate them
<AlanBell> got a dozen in the fridge right now
<moylan> denny is the starting line.  it has to be at least as good if not better.
<AlanBell> the kids like them, but I prefer English sausages
 * moylan is shocked!! :-)
<AlanBell> nice big cumberland :)
<czajkowski> NO
<moylan> i have to dig up my mothers recipe for soda bread.  fresh from the oven warm, with a glass of cold milk and real butter just melting.  and i have to stop right there before i drown in drool.
<czajkowski> when you find it
<czajkowski> MAil me
<moylan> when my mother made it.  she had to make an extra one to throw to us to devour.  5-6 people in the kitchen getting the milk chilled.  the real butter ready.  utter heaven!
<moylan> wonder if it's possible to make in the modern bread makers.  will have to do some research.  of course if it is my diet will be doomed!
<AlanBell> I think we had a recipe for it in our breadmaker
<AlanBell> buttermilk was a bit hard to get hold of though
<moylan> but the shape is important to the cooking.  changes the texture and also the percentage of crust.  these things are important to the end result. at least to me anyway.
<AlanBell> ah yeah, it made an mixed the dough, then take it out and shove in the oven
<AlanBell> does pizza dough too, and the shape of that *really* matters
<moylan> seem to remember my mother making it with and without buttermilk.  there would often be a carton of sour milk when she was making.  right have to email my cousin and sister who may have the recipe.
<moylan> hey shanem
#ubuntu-ie 2011-08-31
<czajkowski> ebel: brat!
<ebel> :P
<ebel> I was gonna leave just then anyway. :()
<ebel> :)
<czajkowski> heheh
<ebel> Couldn't resist making an it crowd / bluffball jokes
<slashtom> i bet she has a pony on munster
<ebel> they were actually talking about rugby. tis odd. on #gaygeeks the conversation this morning has mostly been bout unicode.....
<czajkowski> LOL
<czajkowski> airurando: tdr112 ubuntu membership..........
<airurando> indeed
<airurando> I'll see how tdr112 gets on.
<czajkowski> I'm warning ye both
<czajkowski> get them wiki pages up and sent to the ML for some testimonials
<tdr112> ya i forgot about that i must do it
<czajkowski> indeed
<czajkowski> you must
#ubuntu-ie 2011-09-01
<airurando> afternoon
<muelli> hey folks. can anybody tell me the dial-up details for a eMobile 3G connection?
<ebel> my meteor 3g dongle worked out of the box
<muelli> ebel: hm. Do you have the APN handy?
<ebel> no...
<ebel> twas ages ago
<ebel> ubuntu comes with a big database of loads of settings...
<muelli> My connection gets dropped just after the pppd asks for configuration details.
<ebel> maybe look at the source code of network manager or something?
<muelli> ebel: true. But it doesn't work :-\
<czajkowski> should save them
<czajkowski> I just connected phone up and it worked
<muelli> ebel: well. The data comes from "mobile-provider-settings-info" or so. But it doesn't list "eMobile" as ISP. And the two available Meteor configurations don't work either.
<ebel> huh
<muelli> Interestingly enough, I can't connect with my phone (Nokia N900) and the predefined connections settings on the SIM card either.
<slashtom> i used wvdial with dial string ATDT*98 iirc
<airurando> muelli emobile provide support on twitter through @emobileireland
<muelli> airurando: uh. yeah, well. I'm not into Twitter. But thanks. I found http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=69869898&postcount=58 I'll try those settings.
<muelli> hm. doesn't work with the changed APN "data.eircom.ie" (was: "data.mymeteor.ie"). dammit
<moylan> i found this one.  http://www.techport.ie/search.php?keywords=MMS
<muelli> thanks moylan. It's the very same APN which doesn't work for me. Weird. Maybe I should try to find a Windows system and try the dongle with the original software just to check whether the SIM works at all.
#ubuntu-ie 2011-09-02
<airurando> morning
<czajkowski> airurando: howdy
<czajkowski> airurando: hows things with you
<airurando> hi czajkowski
<airurando> not to bad and you?
<czajkowski> grand
<czajkowski> just having a  late breakie as had to have a fasting blood test
<airurando> ahhh
<airurando> hence pin cushion
<airurando> enjiy the brekkie
<ebel> morning
<ebel> czajkowski: good luck!
<czajkowski> http://ticketing.southbankcentre.co.uk/find/music/gigs-contemporary/tickets/video-game-heroes-60710  going here tonight
<ebel> cool
<Tribaal> oh that looks like a lot of fun
<czajkowski> yup
<muelli> Hey folks. For anybody remembering me from yesterday (and for the logs): I found the correct APN for the eMobile SIM card. It's broadband.eircommbb.ie
<ebel> cool
<airurando> good stuff muelli
<airurando> does anyone know how our LoCo blog feed(s) could integrate with this:
<airurando> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoPortalFeeds
<airurando> I don't think the planet is specific enough
<airurando> thats the ubuntu-ie planet
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> we'd need to create a feed/tag for it
<airurando> czajkowski: which one you whizzkids will do it?
<airurando> signing off.  must put 11:10 on this thing for tomorrow
<airurando> ha, just saw an indication on a tayto packet that there is an ocelot in taytopark.ie
<czajkowski> :o
<airurando> confirmed
<airurando> http://goireland.about.com/od/wildlifezoosandparks/ig/Tayto-Park-Images/Ocelot-in-Tayto-Park.htm
<airurando> this is gas
<airurando> :)
<infoturtle> hey all
<airurando> hi infoturtle
<infoturtle> one eye on the last minute of the match
<airurando> did ebel say he waas going to do an online introduction to UGJ?
<infoturtle> I not sure, but we talked about it in IRC at a meeting before
<infoturtle> *I'm
<airurando> I think we chatted about google plus hangouts
<airurando> nothing concrete
<airurando> If all agree it may be the way to go
<airurando> I can't see ebel giving and intro at 9.
<airurando> If UGJ Dublin gets up and running by 10 it will be doing well.
<airurando> bad result in that match :(
<infoturtle> that would be great but most likely short notice
<infoturtle> ya, nearly had something at the end but no
<airurando> best thing is to coordinate through this irc channel
<infoturtle> ye, that can be done
<airurando> I may be late also as entire family isgoing to Dub tomorrow
<airurando> may be late setting off
<airurando> do you know who is leading UGJ Galway
<infoturtle> not at all I'm fraid
<airurando> I do hope we can contact them tomorrow
<infoturtle> One of em may pop in, in the morning just to touch base
<infoturtle> I'll check the sign up's and see if I know anyone
<airurando> aye
<airurando> I'll join the #091labs channel tomorrow also
<infoturtle> that may be best
<airurando> evening ebel
<ebel> evening
<airurando> infoturtle thought there was going to be a screen cast from Dublin at 9am tomorrow
<airurando> I said that that was news to me
<ebel> 9am? i'll be there at 10
 * ebel doesn't like mornings :P
<ebel> we'd all talked about web cast, we might do it
<airurando> aye, best to co-ordinate things from within this IRC channel.
 * airurando might be late to TOG
<infoturtle> ebel I prob won't be on till 10 either but a sexy webcast sounds the snazz alright
<ebel> ☺
<airurando> hi trevorpower
<airurando> chat to you all again tomorrow.
<airurando> night all
#ubuntu-ie 2011-09-03
<ebel> Greetings from Dublin
<slashtom> morning from the dublin globaljam
<infoturtle> huzzar
<infoturtle> hello all!!
<trevorpower> hello
<slashtom> good morning, we have lattes :P
<infoturtle> oooooooo
<infoturtle> I can cans of cheap shit I got in lidl
<infoturtle> not as fancy
<airurando> morning
<slashtom> good morning airurando
<airurando> anyone in here from the jams in Limerick or Galway?
<trevorpower> We're here in Limerick
<ebel> hello
<ebel> our website seems down...
<airurando> hello trevorpower
<airurando> I presume infoturtle is with you also
<airurando> trevorpower: do you know who is running the jam in Galway?
<trevorpower> No
<infoturtle> hey all
<infoturtle> ya I'm here airurando, just testing 11.10 beta
<ebel> infoturtle: was it you and thethomaseffect who said you'd like to be web master?
<infoturtle> I did say, some time back yes, don't know who is on it now
<ebel> no-one is on it now :P
<infoturtle> oh dear, and it's down you say?
<ebel> you were asking for DNS name change? I can contact canonical to do it.
<infoturtle> on a side note, we're having trouble getting getting the unity pack here, how do you get packages
<infoturtle> ebel, that wasn't me
<infoturtle> there was talk about it but I didn't ask for it
<ebel> ah ok
 * ebel is getting confused with names
<infoturtle> I know, we should talk this over at the next meeting and have one go to guy for it
<ebel> i have emailed canonical hosting to tell them that our website is down
<infoturtle> ebel, do you know how we can get the unity package to work on a bug?
<infoturtle> cool, let us know what they say about it
<ebel> what unity package?
<ebel> do you want the source code?
 * ebel tries to get empathy working with video char
<ebel> *chat
<infoturtle> ha ha, I'm not sure, the bug says it is on the unity package but that would seem a bit big to work on
<ebel> airurando1 is going to try
<ebel> huh
<ebel> apparently ye/someone did it all ready
<infoturtle> ya, I just nabbed it, it won't work for trevorpower for some reason but I can get it using the same command
<ebel> this the unity thing?
<ebel> you know anything about the website?
<ebel> we're looking at it now
<airurando1> infoturtle: do you know anything about the new.ubuntu-ie.org on the blacknight account?
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> hows folks
<slashtom> hey cztab
<czajkowski> slashtom: hey
<czajkowski> ebel: did you report the ubuntu-ie.org down in a RT ?
<ebel> czajkowski: yes
<ebel> no reply yet
<czajkowski> cant see any vanguard on
<czajkowski> ts the weekend
<czajkowski> will just have a look for the number
<czajkowski> and see if I cna go and poke someone
<czajkowski> ebel: did you do it via email or logging into RT.u.c ?
<ebel> email
<ebel> i have a ticket number
<czajkowski> oh whats the number please ?
<ebel> #17848
<czajkowski> cheers
<czajkowski> how's ye
<ebel> eh, grand
<ebel> only me slashtom and airurando here in dublin
<ebel> you?
<czajkowski> here working oneiric in the apt
<czajkowski> no global jams in the UK
<ebel> you haven't set one up? :P
<czajkowski> not my call
<czajkowski> AlanBell: area not mine
<AlanBell> I am at a family thing, anyone could habe done one, nobody did
<czajkowski> indeed
<thethomaseffect> ebel:  ping!
<ebel> thethomaseffect: pong
<thethomaseffect> ebel:  Are we ready to move to the blacknight hosting yet? :)
<ebel> thethomaseffect: well, me and airurando were looking at it
<ebel> drupal is installed and partially configured on the blacknight hosting
<ebel> as new.ubuntu-ie.org
<ebel> and we were wondering about that
<ebel> do you know anything about that?
<thethomaseffect> That partial install would have been me
<thethomaseffect> but I was using the direct path at the time
<ebel> we were looking at it by editing our /etc/hosts, however only the front page works.
<thethomaseffect> there was some wierd issues, html test page loaded fine, but not php ones for drupal
<thethomaseffect> So I said I'd wait until domain was setup
<ebel> have you changed your /etc/hosts file? that'd be like changing the domain just for you?
<thethomaseffect> Nope
<thethomaseffect> I have my own hosting at thomasgeraghty.me now
<ebel> cool
<thethomaseffect> So if infoturtle is up for it I can start on new site, then once domain has been repointed I can use the migration addon to move everything over
<ebel> we looked at the drupal on the blacknight thing and you can't click on any of the links
<thethomaseffect> can't install addons on current hosting unfortunetly :(
<thethomaseffect> yeah forget about that
<thethomaseffect> would need a fresh install once domain is setup
<thethomaseffect> It's a blacknight thing I think, php isn't running because there's no damain maybe
<ebel> see, we didn't really know what to do with the drupal install there.
<ebel> we didn't want to delete it without telling you, but it sounds like you'd be OK with deleting what's there.
<thethomaseffect> Yeah go ahead
<ebel> PHP is running, there's no way for a hosting company to know (a) what domain you are going to use on a hosting plan and (b) what the DNS for it is pointing to.
<thethomaseffect> Also, I suggested before moving to wordpress?
<ebel> Since the DNS resolving is done on the client (web browser) end.
<thethomaseffect> easier to maintain if everyone was cool with it
<thethomaseffect> ebel:  Networking ain't my strongest point :)
<ebel> :)
<ebel> You should be able to change you /etc/hosts file to point to the blacknight hosting, and that should be as if the domain has been repointed
<ebel> and it should all Just Work for you.
<thethomaseffect> on windows right now
<ebel> well, what do you want to do with the website? Do you still want to/have the time to do the website.
<ebel> Cause airurando can be a fallback if needed.
<thethomaseffect> Yes and yes
<ebel> If you're still cool with doing it, then we can sort out the DNS
<thethomaseffect> not that I'll get mad if airurando want to do it
<thethomaseffect> I'd just rather get the DNS sorted since the site isn't much work besides
<ebel> grand, i'll contact canonical to change the DNS, and I can leave the rest up to you?
<thethomaseffect> and it's down now anyways :P
<ebel> yeah, I've contacted canonical about it being down.
<thethomaseffect> Ah grand
<ebel> windows has a /etc/hosts file :P http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hosts_(file)
<thethomaseffect> Only problem I can think of is I'm going up to my new house for college on Monday and might be offline for a new days
<ebel> Being able to 'pretend' that a website is live is great for doing web development.
<thethomaseffect> but I should be able use computers in college
<thethomaseffect> which is 5 mins away
<thethomaseffect> heheh
<czajkowski> ebel: I've not sent that mail to RT re the website
<czajkowski> any ide awhen I can send it ?
<ebel> You're not going to have a laptop/internet access ? How will you cope? :P
<thethomaseffect> I know right? :)
<slashtom> 3G dongle, android tethering?
<thethomaseffect> Oh yeah, I have my android :P
<ebel> czajkowski: well looks like you'd be good to send it now? right thethomaseffect?
<thethomaseffect> That's be great with me
<thethomaseffect> that'd* even
<ebel> send czajkowski, send!
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> senting now
<thethomaseffect> Why does this chan have no ops?
<czajkowski> thethomaseffect: we do
<czajkowski> but it's impolite to be opped up when not needed
<czajkowski> just an ubuntu politeness
<thethomaseffect> Ah ok :)
<ebel> you can see who has ops on a channel in freenode by talking to ChanServ
<airurando> thethomaseffect: could you use drupal.org/project/udtheme-2010 as the theme for the new website
<thethomaseffect> czajkowski linked some official one on the ubuntu site for loco teams but yup
<thethomaseffect> that is for drupal 6, think it will work fine though
<airurando> it might be the same one
<airurando> but go with czajkowski s recommendation if not
<airurando> afternoon trevorpower
<airurando> was it just you and infoturtle in Limerick?
<czajkowski> moonpie: ping
<thejetset> Hey guys! :) Nice to meet some of you earlier today at TOG
#ubuntu-ie 2011-09-04
<airurando> evening
<slashtom> good evening, how are you?
<airurando> sorry slashtom,  watching TV.  Good now.
<airurando> and you?
#ubuntu-ie 2012-08-27
<tdr112> morning
<czajkowski> hey
#ubuntu-ie 2012-08-28
<airurando> zmoylan.... prod
<zmoylan> hi
<zmoylan> ... and realising i was going to send an email about... trying to remember...
<airurando> meetup cadence
<airurando> reduce to enhance
<zmoylan> 3 monthly meetups.  will send email tonight
<airurando> cheers
<zmoylan> sorry for not sending it.  had slipped my mind till you had poked me.
<zmoylan> should be awake till 0700 or so. so should have the time to do it. :-/
#ubuntu-ie 2012-08-31
<airurando> afternoon.
 * airurando has the full ubuntu conference pack for skycon. :)
<airurando> must head off to collect the kids and do a few bits n' bobs.
#ubuntu-ie 2013-08-26
<airurando> evening!
<zmoylan> hi
#ubuntu-ie 2013-08-27
<airurando> anyone tuning into vUDS?
<czajkowski> airurando: howdy
<czajkowski> been a little bit busy today with the rebranding
<airurando> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> airurando: hows you?
<airurando> good now, just back after two weeks in majorca.
<airurando> hope you are keeping well.
<czajkowski> yeah not bad
<czajkowski> back again in dUblin the end of September
<czajkowski> and maybe October
<airurando> hope to meet up with you on one of those trips :-)
#ubuntu-ie 2013-08-28
<airurando> tdr112: you about?
#ubuntu-ie 2013-08-31
<royan> Anyone here? Seems awfully quiet recently (says he, idling).
#ubuntu-ie 2013-09-01
<airurando> evening
<zmoylan-len> hi
<zmoylan-len> tis a quiet one
<airurando> has been for a while zmoylan-len
<airurando> how are you keeping?
<zmoylan-len> well folks are coming back from holiday and have more time as those covering them are less busy
<zmoylan-len> august is always a quiet time.  even the news is usually quiet
<airurando> aye
<airurando> can't catch tdr112 at all
<zmoylan-len> czajkowski is supposedly over in sept
<airurando> heard that. hope to meet up>
<airurando> zmoylan-len: are you about on 14 Sep 13?  UGJ in TOG I think.
<zmoylan-len> suspect not.  travel is still... variable.  am trying increasinly to extend range but i overshot last meetup and failed :-(
<zmoylan-len> will see closer to the day
<zmoylan-len> ah, saturday. suspect i'll be at rpg game that day.  travel is easier as i get lift. it's 50-50
<czajkowski> I am
<czajkowski> I am over from 23-26th
<czajkowski> I'm free on the 23rd
<czajkowski> gonna send a mail out
<zmoylan-len> what is needed hardware wise and software wise for ugj?  if i can prepare it might make me try harder to get there if i've already got bits sorted out
<czajkowski> zmoylan-len: laptop or something to testing on
<czajkowski> and the latest iso of what you want to test
<zmoylan-len> and will the ugj in tog be targetting a specific piece of software?
<zmoylan-len> just wondering
<zmoylan-len> sorry if questions sound dumb
<czajkowski> zmoylan-len: no not specific
<czajkowski> so you can test your drivers on the release
<zmoylan-len> okie dokie.
<czajkowski> your machine working
<zmoylan-len> if i make it there, want to be useful
#ubuntu-ie 2014-08-25
<mokmeister> Hello Everybody!
<andru183_> hey mokmeister
<mokmeister> Hi andru183_ !
<mokmeister> well done on putting yourself forward as the new poc for ubuntu ie
<mokmeister> Just reading latest issue of linuxvoice at mo.
<mokmeister> Great mag, I have to say
<mokmeister> have been listening to some of the podcasts too.
<andru183_> I'd like to do it but more important I'd just like to see the comuinty staying active. I love this place and it's ubuntu hours and release parties and stuff so happy to do it
<mokmeister> Yeah, I agree. I think we all need to get together at some point and agree on some kind of plan, things have gone stale at the mo IMHO.
<mokmeister> A rebot of the reboot, as it were! :D
<mokmeister> *reboot
<mokmeister> I personally think that if we had some kind of schedule that revolved around the six month release cycle we might get some more involvement in the community.
<mokmeister> Hopefully get more people interested etc.
<mokmeister> There hasn't been a Limerick Ubuntu hour in a while, maybe we should organize something?
<andru183_> there hasn't been in limerick for a while, there was a few where there was no one but if there's any intrest at all I'd set one up and have UL compsoc pass out the info too
<andru183_> I like the idea about the schedule for cycles alright
<andru183_> there will be a release party for the next one. I just focus on them because people seem to come to them over the UH
<andru183_> the geeknic is a great idea I'd do again with good weather
<andru183_> or since a know a bit more of the programming side and how to work on open source projects the bug jams are cool
<mokmeister> My problem with the UHs is I'm either working late, or I'm away and miss them or I forget! prolly need to set better reminders for myself in that regard! ;)
<mokmeister> I think a plan around the cycles is the way to go alright
<mokmeister> Looking forward to the release party. Pity we couldn't organise something more for 14.04, but sure hey, now is now and all that.
<mokmeister> Good weather makes everything seem good ! ;)
<andru183_> yea, we had a plan but got bogged down with study because I left a load of work late but 14.10 will have one
<andru183_> if good weather made things seem good not much would ever seem good in Ireland :p
<andru183_> but I know what you mean about the UH, wonder if a weekend might be a good time for one. Very hard to find a time for them
<mokmeister> hahaha! Ah, now, we've had a few good days here and there this summer!
<mokmeister> hmmm, yeah, maybe a Saturday morning might be a good time to try? Generally a quiet time that most people would have nothing else on (apart from a sleep in....)
<mokmeister> Even though I suppose alot of people may travel on the weekends as well.
<andru183_> I'm just messing, we have our good days :p
<mokmeister> indeed
<andru183_> I'm not sure whats a good day/time but I'll try them again and see if I can find one sure
<andru183_> although I shouldn't be planning things in here with drink in me (I'm not back to college till next week so enjoying my nights off while I can)
<mokmeister> hahaha! Indeed, tis never a good idea to plan things with drink on you! :D
<mokmeister> Anyway, tis time for me to hit the sack.
<mokmeister> Talk to you again
#ubuntu-ie 2014-08-28
<mokmeister> Hi All, anybody here get to watch Ubuntu on Air yesterday?
<andru183_> mokmeister didn't see, didn't know either TBH but I'll check it tonight
<mokmeister> andru183_: Was some hints and tips re holding Global Jam. Some good ideas. Any thing happening in Limerick for Global Jam? I could bring along my Nexus 4 with Ubuntu touch for playing with.
<mokmeister> Anyway, I might come up with some ideas and put them up on the mailing list.
<mokmeister> See if there's any interest.
<mokmeister> I'm gonna head off now, talk to ye later.
#ubuntu-ie 2015-08-26
<czajkowski> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/aviation/11824565/Fire-breaks-out-in-hangar-at-Dublin-Airport.html
<czajkowski> wow
<zmoylan-pi> thankfully no one hurt, i have a gamer mate who works in dublin airport so will probably hear all about it on saturday
<czajkowski> nods
#ubuntu-ie 2015-08-29
<jest_> hey guys, i know this is an odd question, but i am visiting southern Ireland next week and need to know something about aTMs
<jest_> do debit cards also need to have the chip and pin? or do can they just have the card (with no chip) and a pin?
<jest_> like do some ATMS just allow you to swipe the card and not insert it totally?
<zmoylan-pi> you insert cards, no option to just swipe them if i'm reading you correctly
<jest_> thanks for the info....i am hoping that they dont need the chip...or i am gonna be shit out of luck
<TenLeftFingers> Hi folks. Any ubuntu phone users here? I'm looking for confirmation on an issue with an Irish website: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1458704
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1458704 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Cannot use online banking with Bank of Ireland" [Undecided,New]
